# FreeBSD on Lenovo s10-2



## everypot (Jul 30, 2009)

Help, please. I installed FreeBSD 7.2 on Lenovo s10-2. I followed the instruction from the handbook(http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html). But cannot get the internet work.

The netbook has a Broadcom BCM4312 wifi card. Some said that there was no freebsd driver for it (http://bsdimp.blogspot.com/2009/05/broadcom-bcm43xx-support-bwi-committed.html).

ifconfig 

```
o0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
       inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
       inet6 ::1 prefexlen 128
       inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```

and even the ethernet cable cannot bring up the internet--couldn't be worse 

BTW: I tried to install FreeBSD 8.0 beta2 using an external CD/DVD drive. Everything went well until I chose the install media: From CD/DVD. It told me: No CD/DVD device is detected!  That's strange because there was no problem with FB 7.2 installation using the same external cd/dvd drive.


----------



## xGhost (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi

You musst create a ndis device. If you have this you can use the wlan card over a wlan device (ifconfig wlan create wlandev ndis0).
You can this setup over rc.conf

I use the 8.0 current (BETA-2), but the Xorg dosn't work.
I have a black screen and a drmDropMaster error -1. I search
a soloution, but at the moment, I dosn't find it!

Have you run Xorg?


----------



## xGhost (Jul 31, 2009)

The new bwi driver in 8.0 dosn't work for me. I recompile the kernel
with "device bwi" but it dosn't work...


----------



## everypot (Jul 31, 2009)

Not yet. 

I failed to create a ndis device... 



			
				xGhost said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> You musst create a ndis device. If you have this you can use the wlan card over a wlan device (ifconfig wlan create wlandev ndis0).
> You can this setup over rc.conf
> ...


----------



## xGhost (Jul 31, 2009)

everypot said:
			
		

> Not yet.
> 
> I failed to create a ndis device...



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html

You use the bmcwl5.inf and bmcwl5.sys from original driver.
Use another directory such as the sys data include.
(I have also use the bmc43xx.cat).

greets


----------



## everypot (Aug 2, 2009)

It does not work for me. I'm waiting for freebsd 8.0 release. It says that "802.11s (mesh11s project), *to be completed by 8.0 BETA3* (Rui Paulo, Sam Leffler)". http://wiki.freebsd.org/8.0TODO

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
rwatson@
May 16th, 2009, 12:55
FYI, this driver has now been merged to FreeBSD 8-CURRENT as of 3 May, 2009, so should appear in FreeBSD 8.0 later this year:

date: 2009/05/03 04:01:43; author: imp; state: Exp;
SVN rev 191762 on 2009-05-03 04:01:43Z by imp

Bring in Andrew Thompson's port of Sepherosa Ziehau's bwi driver for
Broadcom BCM43xx chipsets. This driver uses the v3 firmware that
needs to be fetched separately. A port will be committed to create
the bwi firmware module.

The driver matches the following chips: *Broadcom BCM4301, BCM4307,
BCM4306, BCM4309, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4319*

The driver works for 802.11b and 802.11g.

Limitations:
This doesn't support the 802.11a or 802.11n portion of radios.
Some BCM4306 and BCM4309 cards don't work with Channel 1, 2 or 3.
Documenation for this firmware is reverse engineered from
http://bcm.sipsolutions.net/
V4 of the firmware is needed for 11a or 11n support
http://bcm-v4.sipsolutions.net/
Firmware needs to be fetched from a third party, port to be committed

# I've tested this with a BCM4319 mini-pci and a BCM4318 CardBus card, and
# not connected it to the build until the firmware port is committed.

Obtained from: DragonFlyBSD, //depot/projects/vap
Reviewed by: sam@, thompsa@


----------



## everypot (Oct 13, 2009)

I use the ndis driver on my lenovo s10-2, since bwi doesn't support BCM4315.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2477&page=3


----------



## fbsduser (Oct 14, 2009)

xGhost said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> You musst create a ndis device. If you have this you can use the wlan card over a wlan device (ifconfig wlan create wlandev ndis0).
> You can this setup over rc.conf
> ...



The newest version of Xorg is AFAIK Linux-dependant (it depends on the Intel GEM module which is now part of the linux kernel), what you need is either XFree86 or an old Xorg release.


----------

